# Super complicated serotonin information



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI http://www.tocris.com/serotonin.htm ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

